# What access do social welfare have



## garw

I  have unfortunately had to go back on to disability after trying to work but being unable to sustain it.

In the interview I went through the usual stuff and I'm not sure whether she was having a bad day or what but she seemed rather snippy, anyway she brought up what savings and investments I had and had I declared them all I said I had which was true.

She then went on to say she hoped I was being honest that it wouldn't be good if it was found out I was lying, so at this point I got rather annoyed with her attitude and told her I would be making a complaint against her which I did.

Anyway thats not why I'm posting here I was just wondering whats to stop me lying, I could just say I have no saving at all or no account or do they have the power or authority to check peoples bank account if not then surely there's bound to be a good few people lying which might account for my interviewers attitude.


----------



## Black Sheep

If you are on Disability Allowance (means tested) SW would be asking questions about savings etc. Only if they have reason to believe that you are not telling the truth about your finances can they request access  to your accounts. (Open to correction on that)

If you are on Illness Benefit (not means tested) which I assume you are I don't know why they are asking the financial questions. This interview should be about your illness and inability to return to work


----------



## vandriver

Many years ago i had a similar interview with social welfare and after declaring no savings they presented me with a bundle of pre printed forms for me to sign. Each one was to one of the major financial institutions authorising any information on any account held by me to be given to social welfare.


----------



## TDON

That wasn't very nice when you are already low, ill and feeling vulnerable. Power tripper I guess.  However, you do have to deal with them and be totally honest or you could end up worse off.   

I'm not sure how much info is readily available to them on their p.c. but I do remember a guy, (whos company I always tried to avoid) who worked in DSCFA years ago telling me that when he met a girl on a Saturday night in town, the first thing he did on Monday morning was go in and look up their details and he'd only ring them to make a date if they were on good bucks and had a bit of money. Could have been all talk, but it always left me wondering.


----------



## gipimann

When making a claim for a means-tested payment, the claimant must provide evidence of savings and investments.   If the person provides false details, then that is a fraudulent welfare claim.

TDON, what the person did (or allegedly did) is a breach of the Data Protection Act, and, if caught, the person could face at least a rap on the knuckles, and at worst dismissal.   The Data Protection Commission had a lot to say to DSFA following the Dolores McNamara case when a number of staff looked up her records after her lotto win.


----------



## TDON

Hi Gipimann, yeah, I know that and knew it at the time also, but I didn't want to do anything that would cause someone to lose their job. If it had been a nurse or doctor or pilot or something along that lines that did something unethical and put someones life at risk that was one thing, but I just figured he was a clown. 

The point I was making, and I know you got it, was God only knows how much information is available to them on their computer system as is.


----------



## garw

Thanks all for your replies they answered my question.
Unfortunately my savings and investments amount to less then E1000 and I declared that so I've nothing to worry about.

Having had lots dealing with hospitals, HSE ,and SW over the years you get used to having to deal with snippy people every so often.
It just got me thinking what power do they have I have no doubt that some people abuse their position you  only have to read  digital rights Ireland to see some of the abuses.

I hope to be well enough to try to work again next year so hopefully I wont be on it too long.


----------



## gipimann

Best of luck garw, sorry your experience with the public service wasn't as it should be.


----------



## micmclo

garw said:


> In the interview I went through the usual stuff and I'm not sure whether she was having a bad day or what but she seemed rather snippy, anyway she brought up what savings and investments I had and had I declared them all I said I had which was true.
> 
> She then went on to say she hoped I was being honest that it wouldn't be good if it was found out I was lying, so at this point I got rather annoyed with her attitude and told her I would be making a complaint against her which I did.
> 
> Anyway thats not why I'm posting here I was just wondering whats to stop me lying, I could just say I have no saving at all or no account or do they have the power or authority to check peoples bank account if not then surely there's bound to be a good few people lying which might account for my interviewers attitude.



First of all, hope you get what you are entitled to and get back working soon.

But you made a complaint about the girl? Something thing might feck up her career or at least impact her if she goes for a promotion.

Why? Because she wasn't pleasant? Who cares, she may be doing 50 of these interviews a day maybe she has a standard line to warn applicants about lying. You, yourself admit some applicants will be scamming so of course people have to be warned. She is probably instructed to warn everyone of the consequences of lying by her superiors.

If she messed up your application or made remarks on your condition then sure make a complaint. But you know cheating and fraud goes on, you were warned about doing it and then you make a complaint?

I can't see the problem. You went to the state looking for an allowance,not to make friends.


----------



## Welfarite

SW have access to PRSI records and earnings for tax years, hence TDON's moronic friend's comments. 

If they want to look at bank accounts, investments, etc. they have to get your written permission to do so. SW Inspectors will often ask for this particularly where people deny having any accounts open.


----------



## leapfroggie

If you own your own apartment would disabilty include that as part of your assets form means test? I'm just asking because in the future I will have a case settled. I'm in a similar position to the OP, I tried to go back to work after but it didn't work. Even if I get a large enough settlement it would still only cover about 50% of mortgage on an apartment.

My question is: if I got 100k and put it against an apt would this be counted as means? if they assessed me when I still had it in my bank account before buying would they put me off disability?

I'm really frightened by the future and being unable to work. I'd do anything I could to work right now. I know if you had 100k in the bank it would seem you didn't need disability. But if you're given it to compensate for never being able to return to work within a few years you'd be claiming rent relief for life if they don't let you invest it in somewhere to live???


----------



## Welfarite

The capital value of property not personally used will be taken as means. If you intend living in the apartment, then it is unlikely that the 100k would be assessed as means during the transitional period of buying the apartment if you explain the situation. Also, the first 50k of capital is disregarded.


----------



## garw

micmclo said:


> First of all, hope you get what you are entitled to and get back working soon.
> 
> But you made a complaint about the girl? Something thing might feck up her career or at least impact her if she goes for a promotion.
> 
> Why? Because she wasn't pleasant? Who cares, she may be doing 50 of these interviews a day maybe she has a standard line to warn applicants about lying. You, yourself admit some applicants will be scamming so of course people have to be warned. She is probably instructed to warn everyone of the consequences of lying by her superiors.
> 
> If she messed up your application or made remarks on your condition then sure make a complaint. But you know cheating and fraud goes on, you were warned about doing it and then you make a complaint?
> 
> I can't see the problem. You went to the state looking for an allowance,not to make friends.




First off the only reason I went to the state was as a last resort.

And as I said I well used to dealing with snippy or bad humored people, you kinda have to be if your disabled in this country.

I've never made a complaint against anyone before but I felt I had to in this case, in my original post I only gave the basic gist of the conversation as I'd prefer any I know reading this not to recognize me but I'll post a more detailed version of how it went.

Here it is/

Her: So Mr ******* you only have the one bank account.

Me:  Yes just the one.

Her:  I really hope your telling the truth cause if your not it would end  very badly for you.

Me:  You can check if you want.

Her:  O don’t worry if we’ve any suspicion we will.

Me:   Do you mind me asking have you a problem with me, you don’t seem to understand that the only reason I’m going back on this is because I have to, I had to finish working as after my last operation  I got an infection and its has really set me back I’m just not able to work for now.
Do you think I want to try and scrap by on the measly amount social welfare is it’s a horrible thing to have to give up working.

Her: I have no problem with you at all Mr****** but maybe you should of at least stayed in your job part time instead of just jumping back on to Social Welfare (then under her breath said) but of course that wouldn’t be the easy option.

Me:  Look I’m sorry but I’m going to make a complaint your attitude is really terrible.

Her: by all means but you’ll be wasting both our time.


----------



## TDON

Garw - all I could say when I read your last piece was "My God!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Crazy. It costs nothing to be nice. We all have bad days, but jeez, take it out on the person that caused it and not on someone else. What can you do - you meet these kinda people every day.  Ignore them, head up and stay proud. Trials and tribulations come to us all and God only knows whats around the corner for them.

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## robinr

Your complaint was totally legitimate. The person you were dealing with was there in a professional capacity. If she is overworked then her issue is with her employer, not you.


----------



## Welfarite

Thread is a year old; closed


----------

